# Prayers please



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello - I am on day 23 today of cylce after D-IUI (number 5) and know that AF will either turn up over the weekend or I will (possibly) make it to Monday / Tuesday (Tues is OTD) and will get good news.  PLEASE GOD.  

Thing is I am just so so scared of both outcomes.................scared of AF turning up as last month I went to pieces and scared of BFP after the m/c in July (at 8 weeks).  I know that the latter will be the best news ever but I am the sort of person that will worry worry worry............

Anyway what I am asking is if you can just keep me in your prayers over the weekend.     

Lots of  to everyone on here.......

Thank you so much
Ciara XXX


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Will be thinking of you over the w/end..........try to stay positive Hun  

Jennie
    x


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you I am trying to stay positive today but have strange cramps all day - hope its not AF ! 

XXX


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Huge prayers for you my lovely.xxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for the prayers but AF arrived this morning (day 2 - no doubt delayed by the Pregnyl injection !    Disappointing and sad as it is I kind of knew since the weekend (you just know your own body dont you) and I was expecting it really so I am not as gutted as in previous occassions.

Thank you again,
XXX


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Ciara,

So sorry hun  
 for you coz even if you're not as gutted as on previous occasions, it still hurts getting a BFN  

Be gentle with yourself 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

ciara  - love and prayers for you hun.xxx


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you so much - I have just had a nice lunch of pizza and vino in Strada - very much needed!!  Tks for the messages ladies...........dont know what I would do without FF


----------

